# Need Help With Getting Three in a Viewliner Bedroom



## cpamtfan (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I just called Amtrak to ask about geting three in the bedroom on the Crescent. The agent said there was no such thing (although I know there is from past reports). I plan to use AGR points for it, but I need help on this.

Also, I couldn't seem to get an upgrade on the Amtrak site's guest reward redemption reservation area.

This is my first AGR trip and am still learning the ways of the AGR kings!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

you can't do anything but coach with no connections for AGR redemptions online


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 12, 2010)

As "guest" said, you can only reserve an AGR redemption online for coach with no connections involved. (You could redeem online for BOS-WAS or CHI-LAX because you could take 1 train. But you can't book CRT-NEW online, because you have to connect in NYP.) And you can't redeem for a sleeper online at all.

Perhaps you might redeem a sleeper (for example) for a mother, father and their 1 year old child. (I'm not even sure of that.) But I certainly would say no to 3 adults on an overnight train into a room with only 2 berths! Maybe you could on a day run such as ATL-NOL, but personally I would not spend 20,000 points for that short of a trip!


----------



## cpamtfan (Jan 12, 2010)

I know about the, um, "limited space" in the Viewliner bedrooms, but my dad needs a sleeper. There are three of us (one adult, two children) so roomettes are out of question. I really need to hurry this because the trip is in May (we're going NYP-NOL, two non AGR coach segaments from NOL to MEM, then MEM to CHI, and AGR one roomette to NYP on the LSL).


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 12, 2010)

cpamtfan said:


> I know about the, um, "limited space" in the Viewliner bedrooms, but my dad needs a sleeper. There are three of us (one adult, two children) so roomettes are out of question. I really need to hurry this because the trip is in May (we're going NYP-NOL, two non AGR coach segments from NOL to MEM, then MEM to CHI, and AGR one roomette to NYP on the LSL).


Your dad and three of you equals four. Four will fit in two roomettes.


----------



## cpamtfan (Jan 12, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> cpamtfan said:
> 
> 
> > I know about the, um, "limited space" in the Viewliner bedrooms, but my dad needs a sleeper. There are three of us (one adult, two children) so roomettes are out of question. I really need to hurry this because the trip is in May (we're going NYP-NOL, two non AGR coach segments from NOL to MEM, then MEM to CHI, and AGR one roomette to NYP on the LSL).
> ...



But there are only three. My dad, my brother, and me, not four. Plus hes not old enough to get his own roomette yet, so that is out of the question.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2010)

Call Amtrak and ask for a supervisor and politely inform them that you're aware of the space/bed issues and would still like to book 3 into the Bedroom. I believe that they are still able to override the system and complete said reservation.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 13, 2010)

cpamtfan said:


> But there are only three. My dad, my brother, and me, not four. Plus hes not old enough to get his own roomette yet, so that is out of the question.


My dad, my brother & me - one adult & two children. Should fit in the Roomette as long as neither of the boys wwighs more than 250 pounds.


----------



## cpamtfan (Jan 13, 2010)

RRrich said:


> cpamtfan said:
> 
> 
> > But there are only three. My dad, my brother, and me, not four. Plus hes not old enough to get his own roomette yet, so that is out of the question.
> ...



Well although we could, my dad didn't go over well when he saw the toilet was two feet from his head! That was the main reason he wants the bedroom. I'll call and see if we can get what we need. Thanks.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 14, 2010)

What eer you try for, remember - 3 folks - Father & his Two Sons


----------

